# Buffed news auf die gilden hp



## Dertot (26. August 2008)

hy,
ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar gibt es eine Möglichkeit die WoW News direkt auf der Gildenhomepage anzeigen zu lassen?
gruss
christian


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2008)

Es gibt:

http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWWW
http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWOW
http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWAR
http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsAoC
http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsHDRO
http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsDiablo
http://gw.buffed.de/rss/news.php


----------



## Dertot (26. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt:
> 
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWWW
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWOW
> ...



Hallo ZAM,
danke für deine Antwort jetzt stellt sich nur eine Frage wie baue ich das in die Homepage ein?
gruss
christian


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2008)

Dertot schrieb:


> Hallo ZAM,
> danke für deine Antwort jetzt stellt sich nur eine Frage wie baue ich das in die Homepage ein?
> gruss
> christian



Mit nem News-Reader-Script :-)
Nur diese freigegebenen Inhalte aus den RSS-Feeds sind verwendbar auf Seiten außerhalb von buffed.de.


----------



## Pasiphaera (31. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mit nem News-Reader-Script :-)
> Nur diese freigegebenen Inhalte aus den RSS-Feeds sind verwendbar auf Seiten außerhalb von buffed.de.



Darf man auch einzele News von Buffed auf der eigenen Website einbauen, wenn man nicht den kompletten RSS-Feed nutzen möchte aber trotzdem auf http://www.buffed.de als Quelle verweist?


----------



## Pasiphaera (2. September 2008)

Pasiphaera schrieb:


> Darf man auch einzele News von Buffed auf der eigenen Website einbauen, wenn man nicht den kompletten RSS-Feed nutzen möchte aber trotzdem auf http://www.buffed.de als Quelle verweist?



Sry für den Doppelpost, aber hab das Gefühl der Thread wurde überlesen


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2008)

Pasiphaera schrieb:


> Darf man auch einzele News von Buffed auf der eigenen Website einbauen, wenn man nicht den kompletten RSS-Feed nutzen möchte aber trotzdem auf http://www.buffed.de als Quelle verweist?



Nein - Es ist nur der Inhalt verwendbar, den die RSS-Feeds bieten.


----------

